# A+



## chadderbox4 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi all, in a couple of weeks i am going to take the comptia A+ cirt. test. I have heard that it was pretty easy and two of my friends have past it and i have tought them a lot about computers... 

Is there anything i should watch out for? 
Tips to the test would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Will950 (Jun 30, 2004)

generally speaking if you can build a computer you can pass the test. but it would not hurt to go to a bookstore an open one of the practice tests and take it real quick. That will tell you better than anyone else can, most of the A+ tests are different everytime you take it

good luck


----------



## chadderbox4 (Jul 1, 2004)

That is what i have heard. I have built several computers and even modded them. 
Uhh about the books... i have 3 of them and they bore me so bad. They are to easy... I just am one of those people who gets a little nervous about test. Even though I know the crap on the test. 

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Will950 (Jun 30, 2004)

no problem, I am the same way. I took it 2 times. The old one and the new one, new one was easy, had a few things that throw me off but nothing I couldn't handle.


----------



## chadderbox4 (Jul 1, 2004)

I checked out your profile and it looks like you have a lot of certifications. Which one was the hardest?


----------



## Will950 (Jun 30, 2004)

the MS Exchange test in the MCSE, that was a killer! failed it the first 4 times. I decided to install it on my computer and teach myself, after that I took it again and passed, barely. The other test for MCSA were easy, but the test for the MSCE were abit harder, alot harder!

CCNA was a joke, I have alot more certs but mainly for different programs and packages. I tend to teach myself, I don't see the point in spending so much money for the classes.


----------



## chadderbox4 (Jul 1, 2004)

Which one is Microsoft office? MCSE or MCSA?
I am thinking that one should be simple. 
I should probably knock that one out along with A+.


----------



## Will950 (Jun 30, 2004)

neither,
MCSA stands for Microsoft Certified Systems Associate

MCSE stands for Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer

MCIE I think stands for Microsoft Certified Internet Engineer

MCSA is advanced OS controls and programming, includes the server packages
MCSE is is more advanced and covers everything from server setup to IIS protocols
MCIE are the guys that build the Microsoft OS platform, these guys kick ***

Last time I looked there were only 38,000 MCIE pros in the states

Even the MCSA took me awhile to get, it only deals with the os. And not just things you do everyday, but the tuff stuff that you expect the server engineers to know at NASA


----------



## chadderbox4 (Jul 1, 2004)

wow that is some pretty indepth stuff. 

I guess for what i do and need to do i am good... but wow they must be awesome! 

LOL as far as programing, i know VB fluently, Basic, well that says it all... i can understand C and C++, but i still wouldn't know where to begin if i was writing an OS. 

Then to top it off, they are certified! WOW!


----------



## be300test (Jul 3, 2004)

*cert*

to tell you the truth , certification doesent really matter these days. most companys will test you hands on and see if you can do the job.

just because you can pass a A+ test does not mean you know what your doing. my girl friend could pass A+ , but that doesent mean iwould let her at my computer with a screw driver. 

in reality a test has nothing to do with being able to build a computer , a background in small electronics , basic electronics will go alot further.

just somthing to look at. i have never hired someone by certification and only by hands on. certification does help when it comes to establishing warrenty.


----------



## Will950 (Jun 30, 2004)

:sigh: sad, but very true. I spent alot of money on those certs. and I wish I atleast got my a. degree.


----------



## mnlioness820 (Jul 21, 2004)

*A+ Cert*

I am looking for DIY modules or (free) online classes for A+. Any advice on good ones folks have used?

Thanks, 

Pat


----------

